

Interview With Steve Huffman From Hipmunk  - kn0thing
http://lambdaphant.com/blog/interview-with-steve-huffman-from-hipmunk

======
liamk
In the article he stated that they're currently using Python, I wonder if
they're using Django, Pylons or something else?

~~~
jparise
The article also mentions Tornado, so they're probably not using Django. (It's
totally possible - just unlikely.)

